
The lessons I've learnt during Y Combinator - Harj
http://mealticket.wordpress.com/2007/03/11/the-lessons-ive-learnt-during-y-combinator/
======
danielha
Note to anyone who just skimmed it: Read all of it.

This part stuck with me:

"Level out the highs and lows. [...] For me this is the toughest part of
startups because I find it emotionally draining but I also appreciate that
right now I'd find it incredibly difficult to return to a 'normal' life. I'm
hooked on this way of doing this now."

Thanks Harj.

~~~
python_kiss
agreed. I loved the detailed post. I am now reading "Demo Day":
http://mealticket.wordpress.com/2007/02/13/demo-day/

"..when you think of Facebook as being one of the most exciting companies in
the Valley right now and then you realize it's being driven by a young team it
makes you question a lot of assumptions. So my 'intended' career path had been
law - where your pay and rank is determined purely by the number of years you
have worked at the firm for. When you hit a certain age maybe you make partner
and maybe you don't. But the point is that age and experience rule in that
culture and not raw ability. Why do we have to assume that we can measure the
ability to perform well purely by the number of years someone has worked in a
particular field? Mark Zuckerberg doesn't have 10 years experience of running
companies worth $1 billion but he's doing a pretty good job of it so far.

Why does someone who has spent 10 years analysing financial markets have a
better chance of making a success out of an idea we live and breathe everyday?
The attitude in the Valley is that your age is determined by the number of
startups you've gone through - there are people here my age who have already
started and scrapped a couple of companies. That gives them experience and all
the 'grey hair' they need."

Thanks for the great blog, Harj!

------
domp
Good reflective piece on Y Comb. It seems like being around people that were
also highly motivated entrepreneurs really pushed you guys to work harder to
create a great product.

I also agree with the hiring issue. Reminds me of a popular book called "The
Tipping Point". It's all about finding the certain characteristics others
might have that'll get your concept to become an epidemic.

------
jamiequint
I like this one...

"The benefits of being around other startups and founders simply cannot be
described properly in words. If you are stuck somewhere trying to do things by
yourself without any other startups you only have one choice. Move."

~~~
sharpshoot
Ahh Harj knows that there were other startups in the neighbourhood ;) what he
really means is to be in an environment where the density of people who are
better at starting companies than you are is greater. This is certainly what
all London based young internet entrepreneurs crave. Undoubtedly SV trumps
London esp when one considers the 18-25 aged entrepreneur bracket.

~~~
Harj
To clarify I wasn't referring to London here. I was referring to real startup
dead spots like Missouri or Alaska or other places that literally have no
startups there. In those cases you have no option but to move.

In places where there's a fledging startup scene, the decision is tougher but
ultimately we still decided to move as that was the best decision based on our
circumstances.

------
martin
Nicely done, Harj.

~~~
e1ven
Certainly a good insight into the overall, but I'd love to see some more of
the details of what people are going through- Almost Triumph or the Nerds
style.. Maybe follow some of the YC teams for a Documentary?

------
jwecker
yah, very cool. Thanks Harj.

